# ,    ?

## Tamna

?      .       .    ?

----------

,  -4,        , ., .        -,   -   ..
  10.6.

----------


## Govorun

,  -      -4.
  -      -35,

----------


## Tamna

,   ,     .     ?

----------


## Svetishe

. -4 -  . -15 -

----------

? ?       .    -    ?

----------

> ? ?       .    -    ?


    ,  ?
 10.6 .91.1

----------


## Govorun

?     ,        .

----------

.            ,    .     .

----------


## Svetishe

? 10.1 60
  ? 20  10.1
  ? 10.6  20    ( 4 )
91  10.6    ( 15 )

----------

,  10.8,    ,      20 .      10.8 ,      - ?

----------


## Svetishe

- ?  ?  10.8?  10.7?  20?

----------


## degna

> ? 10.6  20    ( 4 )
> 91  10.6    ( 15 )


 
 51  91,1

----------

51 91.1  91?  - .

----------


## Svetishe

51 62
62 91
   .   ,   **,

----------


## degna

,    , -15,      62  91 ?

    ,        ,

----------

> . -4 -  . -15 -


    ??

----------


## Svetishe

,    .

----------


## tat220271

,  01.01.2009.       .25 .2 .149 ,   ,    , -  , ,    ,  ,   3000 . ,      - ,   -       .     9 .

----------


## .

> ,  ,   3000 . ,      -


         5%,

----------

